# Large Spider



## Wilmar (Oct 13, 2019)

Latest design 3D printed body parts and joints utilizing 3/4” pvc pipe .60” spread and fully adjustable legs for almost any position.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Wilmar said:


> Latest design 3D printed body parts and joints utilizing 3/4” pvc pipe .60” spread and fully adjustable legs for almost any position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing! Great work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's very cool.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gonna be boss


----------



## willy (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks Good. Did you design it and are the files available?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, that's just fantabulous! I wish 3D printing was available when I did my spider a few years back. Yours is much cooler. What else is going into your haunt this year?


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is awesome, great job!


----------



## TheyCallMeMrR (Sep 19, 2019)

@Wilmar 
By chance would you be willing to share the STL files? I would love to print a spider for myself. Awesome job btw.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## cntgtenf47 (6 mo ago)

That's so awesome!


----------

